

Ask HN: Do you use wireless activity trackers? (Striiv, Fitbit, Jawbone) - fatalerrorx3

There are a lot of companies competing in the fitness technology sector, and being that HN is read by a lot of technologists and early adopters, I'm curious what everyones take is on these devices.<p>I have a Fitbit Ultra, and have used a Striiv and Jawbone, but I haven't used them as regularly as I thought I would.
======
tjtrapp
I bought a fitbit zip for my wife and she's been wearing it daily.

We like it better than the runkeeper on the phone bc there are many times
during the day when the phone is not "on your person". For example, getting up
to go to the printer, you leave your phone at the desk. However, you're still
taking steps and burning calories.

I think the fitbit web site / app could be better with the types of badges /
encouragement but thats just my 0.02.

------
swah
In my country (BR), which is normally around 3 years behind the first world in
most tech stuff, there is a popularity explosion w/ the app Runkeeper for
running.

(Example: we now have Netflix but it has almost no relevant shows)

~~~
swah
The conclusion being: I have no idea what those are and when would use them
instead of your phone.

~~~
randomchars
They're activity trackers. You start them to your wrist/pants and turn it on.
Then it tracks the steps you've taken, calories burned, stairs climbed, your
sleep pattern. Some even have hearth rate monitoring. The point is that it's
active 24/7 not just during workouts. These gadgets are part of the
quantifiable self movement.

